# Solved: Wireless Network Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All.!
I'm new user in this community.. 
Here is the thing, 
I'm trying to connect to the newly installed wifi router my dell laptop is connecting to that network but no internet access, my all other machines are working on the same net but dell inpiron 3521. after running a troubleshot i'm getting Error Detected: "Wireless Network Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration"... 
I've read and tried the fixes, but nothing worked for me, even tried to find and disable the webroot client service but couldn't find it..! Please help if somebody have fixed this with an easy method.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an ipconfig /all

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm using my SmartSecurity 5.0.93 version for personal security nothing else,
and never used any other.
and I'll post the ipconfig /all results very soon.
thank you for your reply.


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Here are the ipconfig /all results:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Younas-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-B7-E2-4B-A1-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1703 802.11b/g/n (2.4GHz)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-B7-E2-4B-A1-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a8c1:7118:918f:606f%18(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.187(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 16, 2013 9:51:32 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 16, 2013 10:51:31 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 519354338
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-33-2D-B8-74-86-7A-03-E5-85
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-83-40-3F-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-86-7A-03-E5-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C6BDC039-877D-4713-A2E6-68D1DB19FA76}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{83403F71-846B-444D-B887-BCDF8A0766F4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:3c8c:19fe:5091:bcf9(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c8c:19fe:5091:bcf9%12(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{35B3D2B8-CFB4-4E51-86B0-EDEE27C7D862}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that ipconfig /all has a valid IP 
can we see an ipconfig /all from a working PC to compare please

also from the non working PC would you do the following tests

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.15.1*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Working pc ipconfig /all test result on the same internet:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Friend-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-10-6F-83-76
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::300e:2246:20ea:e2ee%16(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.8.1.198(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 16, 2013 12:22:47 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, November 16, 2014 12:22:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.8.1.197
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 503381776
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-18-42-6D-3C-97-0E-05-BE-F9
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 85.12.35.5
192.148.254.5
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-18-85-F0-F3-64
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-73-87-F6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f86f:c5fc:6375:adc7%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.155(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 16, 2013 12:22:25 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 16, 2013 6:23:31 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 333448934
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-18-42-6D-3C-97-0E-05-BE-F9
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-97-0E-05-BE-F9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BF598966-48AC-42E6-BC69-25DCCBEF5AEC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:43f:303f:f5f7:fe39(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::43f:303f:f5f7:fe39%11(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{106F8376-CF50-4EA0-9D2D-B131BD690D94}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{AC67870E-E74E-4FB2-83FA-A9AF214CF734}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5C400EFB-763B-4009-AC78-75FC58915174}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Here are the ping results:

*Ping 192.168.15.1
Pinging 192.168.15.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.15.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

*
*Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again

*
*Ping 209.183.226.152
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),



*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

a few things that I need further info on

1) What ethernet is that PC connected to , as it has 10.x.x.x IP addressand no gate way
2) the wireless has an ip address of 192.168.1.155 & gateway of 192,168.1.1 - which looks OK - is this PC working ok on wireless ?

3) the non-working PC is on 192.168*.15.*187

whats the make and model of the router 
can you log into the router and look at the configuration pages and see what the DHCP range is set to

are you connecting to the correct wireless 
can we see an xirrus screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx ( the site now appears to require a business email, so try the direct link below)
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres alternative links
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Monitor-Download-99109.html
http://download.cnet.com/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Inspector/3000-18508_4-75758254.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

1. The other working pc is also using the same wifi connection as the faulty one is,
well , i don't know much about the wifi routers, and i can't log into the router configuration page.
Yes, i'm connecting to the correct wifi connection, 
let me do the screen shot work now,


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i don't know much about the wifi routers, and i can't log into the router configuration page


post the exact make and model of the router , should be on a label on the router itself 
we can then find the user manual and help logging in and seeing the dhcp range


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Actually, i've access to three different wifi connections, but the main and my own is the one which isn't working on my laptop. I'm using the other working one, for posting reply here.
Here is the screen shot:


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

sorry , i'm unable to paste the screen shot here. but here is the SSID name: MBT
and Its a TP - Link Wifi Router 
Model: TL-WR841N


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i'm unable to paste the screen shot here


 why, it should be possible to post a screen shot

user guide is here
http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-WR841N#down

see section 4.7 for DHCP settings, post back whats there


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sorry


> but the main and my own is the one which isn't working on my laptop. I'm using the other working one, for posting reply here.


 confused - why three wireless networks


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

etaf said:


> sorry
> confused - why three wireless networks


 those aren't mine, thats why i like my neighbors ,


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have your own network ?

neighbours are in breach of the ISP T&Cs if allowing other households to connect


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes i do have my own, but it isn't working on my laptop.
Don't worry man those aren't in breach, i've their permission to use it.


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

That was setting screen in that document,
and by permission means, i'm just using this for posting replies, O


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Don't worry man those aren't in breach, i've their permission to use it.


 they are in breach of thier T&Cs - as the contract will state they cannot share with people outside the house hold - so even with thier permission they are still breaking the T&Cs

so you should not have an ip address of 192.168.*15*.x

on your wireless connection , so that is not connecting to the correct wireless

your working PC is also not connected to that router as it has an ip address of

192.168.*1*.x
and the range on the tplink is
192.168.*0*.x

check the wireless SSID name on the TPLink - is it the same as the neighbours ?


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

No, the neighbor has SSID name : Attech and their router manufacturer is a Witribe i guess
and mine SSID name : MBT , 
And i used their only once, coz i've now another working laptop on the SSID - MBT wifi connection and i've posted results of which already,
so already i've quite using theirs.. 
how to fix now, ??


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

So , there aren't in breach now i believe.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as i said above - your not connected to your router , if your screen shot is correct

the screen shot you posted , says the IP address is using *.0.* and you have *.15.* and* .1.*

the DHCP range is the range the router will give out IP address 
so the screen shot has

192.168.*0*.100 to .199
so the ipconfig /all should show one of those IP address 192.168*.0.*100 to 192.168*.0.*199
and not 
192.168*.1.*x
or
192.168*.15.*x

can you connect a PC to the router using a cable please 
and post back the ipconfig /all


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok I will...


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Even the faulty Laptop is working good with a cable. Here are the ipconfig /all results after connecting with a Cable:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Younas-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-B7-E2-4B-A1-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1703 802.11b/g/n (2.4GHz)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-B7-E2-4B-A1-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a8c1:7118:918f:606f%18(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.187(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 16, 2013 9:51:32 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 16, 2013 10:51:31 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 519354338
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-33-2D-B8-74-86-7A-03-E5-85
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-83-40-3F-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-86-7A-03-E5-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C6BDC039-877D-4713-A2E6-68D1DB19FA76}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{83403F71-846B-444D-B887-BCDF8A0766F4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:3c8c:19fe:5091:bcf9(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c8c:19fe:5091:bcf9%12(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{35B3D2B8-CFB4-4E51-86B0-EDEE27C7D862}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats not an ipconfig /all with the computer connected by cable 

can you try again and post the ipconfig /all when connected by cable please


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

I connected this laptop with wire to the same router, and then run that ipconfig /all cmd, do you still want me to do it again.?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes , as the ipconfig /all you posted - does not have a wired connection only a wireless connection

see here


> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected


and


> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected


if the cable connection was working , then one of those ethernet connection would show details similar to the wireless information


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

ok , let me do it again for you.


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't know whats going on but it is giving the same...

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-83-40-3F-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-86-7A-03-E5-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

perhaps you are posting the old notepad entry

try

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Manually Copy ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

This should work for all windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*
For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

Type the following command 
*ipconfig /all*
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-83-40-3F-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-86-7A-03-E5-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

in which case its not connecting by cable at all


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

it is connecting by cable, but i don't why it is showing the media status as Disconnected, 
here i an get the lan icon near the volume bar,


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK , very strange - turn off the wireless 
should be a FN + one of the F keys will have a symbol something like

( ( ( O ) ) )


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Ya, i switched off my wifi and then run that command,


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not sure how to help further, as the PC is not reporting the correct information at all 

its showing the wireless as being on and obtaining an IP address and the ethernent disconnected - but you are reporting and showing a working cable connection.


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

will a new window help me out.?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> will a new window help me out.?


 not sure what you mean ?


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

i mean, if i install a new window on my faulty laptop, will this solve this issue.? or?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont think so, we need to find out why you are getting different P address 

can you post a screen shot of the dhcp range from your router and NOT from the manual


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK... Just to confirm: I assume the *192.168.15* is from your neighbours network?

The Ethernet cord may not be the correct one that you need. Check your Ethernet Connection (Local Area Connection) properties and make sure you are not set to use 1000Mbps. It should be 10/100Mbps or at least 100Mbps as well as being in full duplex mode. If it's good, you need to use a different cord.

When you see your network, what errors do you get?

Lastly, what *modem* do you have?


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

@etaf
DHCP have the same page like i shared before:
Start IP : 192.16.1.1
End IP : 192.168.1.196

@Couriant:

I'm not using neighbor's network anymore, I've two modems in hand now
one SSID: attech (working fine both wifi and with cable)
2nd SSID: MBT (Working fine with cable but not on wifi only on one laptop)

When i connect to the second SSID , it does connect, but with no internet access status,
it keep showing this thing: please see the screen shot

for modem model, i've shared the screen shot as well.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> one SSID: attech (working fine both wifi and with cable)
> 2nd SSID: MBT (Working fine with cable but not on wifi only on one laptop)


 make and models of those modems

are you connecting them to the ISP ?

please describe how everything is actually connected


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

etaf said:


> make and models of those modems
> 
> are you connecting them to the ISP ?
> 
> please describe how everything is actually connected


SSID :attech ( Modem - Witribe, model ID- 350 (w)
SSID : MBT (Modem - TP - Link, model - TL-WR841N

I also have asked my ISP to send over a tech guy to check my connection physically, lets see.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

TL-WR841N is just a router and not a modem - so needs to be connected to a modem , that is then connected to the ISP via telephone line, or cable 

cannot find much info on the Witribe, model ID- 350 
it maybe its a modem/router 

as the ISP is coming over , then see how that works out


----------



## Yunus_ (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks to the tech guy, issue solved.
after the struggle of 2,3 hours and running all the tests, we came to know that it is an issue of my wireless adapter, which isn't supporting higher bandwidth , my can support max 150mbps but the router was of 300mpbs, so he lowered the some values, which solved from the router setting page, which solved this issue, Thank you for your consistent Support *Etaf*.
So, i'm marking this thread solved.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for letting us know :up:


----------

